# South African Music Conference and Exhibition (MOSHITO)



## Moira

I'm passing on information here for the odd (very odd) person who may be interested.

South Africa hosts a music conference and exhibition every year and has done so for nine years. I have never attended, but I thought some of the people here on this forum would be interested. I would imagine that the musical genres tend not to be classical.

The point of the conference is to bring industry leaders, professionals and artists to talk business, explore opportunities and build relationships. At least that's what the press release says. It goes on to speak about the worldwide music industry being in an extraordinary state of transformation.

Apparently there will be European participants forming a panel with their African counterparts, because Europe has a great deal of interest in Africa from both a trade and cultural point of view. African musicians apparently see this an opportunity to extend and consolidate our global footprint.

French and Indian Ocean artists are keen to participate. Jamaica is celebrating its jubilee and we are apparently going to get to play host to some of Jamaica's most prolific and iconic reggae artists.

Moshito is a "major African and global music business meeting point" and there is a call for both papers and artists (delegates?).

It will take place from 5-7 September 2012 at Sci-Bono centre in Newtown, Johannesburg.

This year's conference will explore the following areas:

a) The Socio-economic development (e.g. social security for artists, the rights and status of artists, performers, composers, policy development, SME development, skills development)
b) Industry challenges (e.g. licensing, piracy, copyright laws)
c) New markets (exploring a "how to" for our artists and products to energise national, continental, international, digital and performance circuits and linked events)
d) Technology (investigating the latest trends in technology available to operators in the music industry, honing in on how these can benefit artists, musicians and SMEs) SMEs are 'small and medium enterprises.
e) Live Music (establishing and / or enhancing performance circuits through festival and live venue circuits for the benefit of our artists)

If anyone is interested in any of this at the tip of the African continent ... For further information and announcements for the 2012 Moshito Music Conference & Exhibition visit www. http://www.moshito.co.za


----------



## LordBlackudder

sounds awesome. reminds me of this


----------



## Moira

I have been fortunate enough to hear the Soweto Gospel Choir live several times, Soweto being part of Johannesburg where I live. The visuals, and the additional audio material, in the clip above couldn't be further from their usual performance style, so I found the clip particularly interesting. 

We have a very strong choral tradition in South Africa, and a musicality which may indeed surpass that of the Welsh.


----------

